

Why It’s Illegal to Use Milk Crates for Anything Besides Milk (2013) - pje
http://modernfarmer.com/2013/08/illegal-use-milk-crates-anything-besides-milk/

======
nhayden
I don't understand how professional writers constantly misuse "begs the
question".

~~~
wodenokoto
Because professional writers caught up with the times and use it to mean what
everybody understand it to mean.

~~~
nhayden
Or they could be less confusing with their writing, use "raises the question"
like they intended to, and not look stupid in the process.

~~~
dllthomas
Or, for variety, "begs us to ask".

------
mcv
In Netherland, the folding crates of Albert.nl, the delivery branch of big
supermarket chain Albert Heijn, are very popular. They're sturdy, they fold
up, everybody uses them for everything, and the delivery men totally support
your right to use them for whatever you like.

And albert.nl doesn't lose any money on it, because you pay a 4 euro deposit
for the crate. If you keep it, they've already got the money to replace it.

So why don't US dairy companies do that?

------
gumby
I wonder if the arrival of the CD helped? The milk crate is precisely the
right size for the storage of 12 inch LP albums (presumably just a hair over
12 inches inside diameter). Using the crate on its side, they are a cube 12"(+
a hair) H & W and a smidgeon under 12" deep, which meant you could actually
get to the cover (the albums would be marginally proud in that orientation
IIRC. Plus you could then use the crates as the legs of a coffee table or
whatnot.

Err, or so I've been told.

------
randyrand
Why not just charge for the crates and have it be refunded when returned?

